# Hay---Clean oil spill



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is the you tube video on using hay to clean up the oil spill...

YouTube - CWRoberts Presentation 2.wmv

http://www.srpressgazette.com/video/?videoId=83399252001&play=now


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks like a good idea. Would't that be something if a farmer come up with the cleanup. I fowarded the post to our Congressman Geoff Davis of KY.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Neat video. If this works as well as they say we should all call our congressman. We could save the coast by cutting our CRP ground right away or even the stuff along the road. The demonstration seems to show it works, guess heavy waves would be the real test. Make a nice science experiment for the kids in school this coming year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It sounds way to easy.









The EPA will probably have to do a multi million dollar study on it that takes a couple years.

Farmer A will agree to supply it at a fair price.
Farmer B will say I'll do it for less.
Farmer C will give it away.

Truckers will get subsidized for trucking.Middle men when get their mark ups.

Obama will have to apoint a Hay Czar.

[email protected]#$%&tch will get apointed and get caught taking kickbacks from oil co's.








:


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

OH NO not a HAY ZAR! And what will he govern when the gulf is cleaned up? The Hay Farmers, watch out!


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> Here is the you tube video on using hay to clean up the oil spill...
> 
> YouTube - CWRoberts Presentation 2.wmv
> 
> Using hay to clean up oil : Santa Rosa Press Gazette


5-16-2010 I saw on the ABC news BP is considering any suggestions for the oil clean up and they had a short portion of the oil clean up vidio on there, as well as other options also. 
Some town in Florida must have liked the hay vidio the news clip showed they had roll bales on the beach waiting to spread out in case the oil came near their beach to help soak up the oil.


----------



## hayfarmer (Nov 9, 2008)

The ratio of volume of hay to volume of oil picked up is too high. The volume of hay needed to collect the oil would be by the ship loads, not cost effective nor the best use of labor, as compaired to absorbent booms. The hay not only will absorb the oil but will also absorb water. Also the oil will not stay in the hay. Therefore much of what will be picked up is water. This would greatly increase the amount of material that would have to be disposed of. Absorbent booms used in oil spills will not absorb the water, only oil. Our goal is to prevent the oil from reaching the shore line where it can do the most damage. Thats why they are using the booms to capture the oil so that it can be recovered. Capturing the hay floating in the gulf before it reached the shoreline would be a logic nightmare.

I have seen some shorelines where the hay is being used as a barrier to stop the oil at the beach. This will probably work very effectively. However, once again a mile of boom can be deployed must faster than a mile of hay bales.

I have seen hay used to absorb small spill of oil and fuel, but once the oil has been absorbed it must be immediately picked up. The hay/oil mixture can be sent to a utility boiler like a cement kiln and burned for energy recovery.

Maybe some one can come up with a chemical that will change the surface tension of the hay (act as a membrane) so that the hay will only soak up oil and not water.

After all necessicity is the mother of inventions!


----------

